# What is the best bow case for air travel?



## stikslinger (Jun 17, 2007)

I trying to find the best bow case for my trip. I am taking 2 bows and 2 dozen arrows. I want something that I can i can trust. Any suggestions?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Stikslinger,

2 dozen arrows! That's a lot of arrows for any safari.

The SKB and Plano bowcases are both good.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

I've used the Aurora case and it's stood up to the air travel.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I have ordered a Plano for my 82 Airborne.

Cant wait untill it lands here in Dubai!!!!

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

SKB, Hands down the best case I have ever used! Tough as nails and backed by a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have got my Planocase Promax XT from wildlife-marketing.
Covers two bows and has space to fix arrows inside the case and addtitional space to put in arrows as well as a box for miscellaneous stuff (broadheads, screws, etc...)
Worked perfect during my last overseas hunts in Namibia.
Also the SKB is great, tough and robust and will carry two bows but it is also heavier than the Plano.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a Brownell on order


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*the best by far.....*



INGOZI said:


> SKB, Hands down the best case I have ever used! Tough as nails and backed by a lifetime guarantee.


I agree here, although they are expensive you know that your stuff will arrive intact.

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Great. Sounds like SKB is the one, but where to get one on our shores????


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Since I was charged by SAA an extra fee of EUR 240!!! for checking in a duffel bag and my bowcase which were 8kg over the 20kg limit, I carry my bows in an airtravel golfbag.

My bow was not accepted as a sports equipment but the bloody golf stuff is.
It can weigh 15kg extra (35kg total) and they charge you nothing.

Additionally you don't need to go through the security check-in procedure since your case doesn't look as if you were carrying a Stinger ground-to-air-missile anymore.

DB


----------



## stikslinger (Jun 17, 2007)

Guys thanks for your help. My buddy is at ATA show and he talked to SKB. They are coming out with a new double bow case that is stronger and alot heavier built. I is supposed to be awesome. The down fall is that it retails for over $300.00. Should be on the market next month and will be sold direct or in Papes.


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

We have been using this case http://www.stormcase.com/StormCaseSizes/StormiM3300.htm
Without question the best case we have seen.
Check it out.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

@ Stikslinger,

By all the advices here of Plano or SKB cases, don`t forget the weight of bow and case, because you have only 20 to max. 25 kilo for free. I have a simply bow case with combination lock ( not know the brand name ) and use this every year by my traveling from Europe to South Africa since 8 years. This case got a lot of scratches in the last years and do faithfully his job to protect my bow. Also a aspect by selecting a bow case is " how many clothes can I do in my bow case in addition to bow and arrows ".

By you start of this thread you ask for a case that can take in 2 bows and arrows This are around 9 kilo only for the bows, plus around 8 kilo for the case is 17 kilo. By this basic weight I would better search for string tangas or you must pay a big extra fee :wink:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

i have an skb and it is very compact and protective. it hold 2 bows and it has a spot for arows and other equiptment.


----------

